# Share your favorite Discord emojis!



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 12, 2021)

Pretty simple, if you can, copy and paste emojis  you love to use from servers on discord. Bonus points if it's funny!

Rules

1) Must be SFW

2) Nothing that's clearly political or obviously offensive


I'll start with one I tend to use a lot. It's titled :harveyjoy:


----------



## Rimna (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Rimna (Jun 14, 2021)

I like Pepes in general.






Also wanted to add - that kaliningrad crop makes no sense without context, but it's from shiey's Discord server - a guy who does extreme type of urbex. In one video, he wouldn't stop saying how he didn't want to Kaliningrad and it became an emoji in his server.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 1, 2021)




----------

